
Zuckerberg won’t go to UK for testimony, despite threat of future arrest - denzil_correa
https://www.theverge.com/2018/5/15/17355532/zuckerberg-declines-to-testify-uk-committee-privacy
======
acct1771
Still recovering from the expenditure of humanity in front of US Congress.

------
SamReidHughes
Good. We (Americans) fought a war against Britain over, among other things,
transportation as punishment.

~~~
jkabrg
You're either a troll or an idiot. Not sure yet...

~~~
Z0rb
He seems like a hybrid troll idiot.

